# Rules for on pack competitions.Anyone know?



## amroche (22 Feb 2013)

Anyone know the updated rules for running a competition linked to  purchase? For example can you now run a promotion on a consumer pack,  offer prizes as long as consumer fills in a form and posts it to you or  enters somthing on line? Previously I think you had to offer some "no  purchase necessary" way for entering to abide by the Gambling and  Lotteries act. Anyone know the latest, or is there away around it, I  think I read about a test of skill eg the customer would have to fill  out a form?

Thanks

Aisling


----------

